

Unusual and physical methods for finding prime numbers - vinchuco
http://empslocal.ex.ac.uk/people/staff/mrwatkin/zeta/unusual.htm

======
AndrewDMcG
Beyond Wolfram's example, prime numbers have been generated by Conway's Game
of Life:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68nEX5CEmZE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68nEX5CEmZE)

------
goodmachine
Fascinating stuff here.

Perhaps the biology section might have cited this unusual source of primes

[http://alpha61.com/primenumbershittingbear/](http://alpha61.com/primenumbershittingbear/)

